# Matterhorn



## Jodok (30. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Reisebiker,

ich würde 2003 gerne eine Rundtour um das Matterhorn fahren.

Hat das schon jemand von euch gemacht?

Kann mir jemand Tipps dazu geben (Routenvorschlag,..) ?

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von euch weiterhelfen.

Jules


----------



## CHT (30. Dezember 2002)

...also, um das Matterhorn direkt wirst Du KEINE Rundtour finden, da Du gefährliche Gletscherübergänge bewältigen müsstest, was weg Sinn macht...aber eine Rundtour um das Gletschermassiv der Walliser Alpen ist sehr wohl möglich, übrigens beschrieben auf der Webpage von Achim Zahn www.seracjoe.de 
Die Route geht etwa so: Martigny - Lac de Dix - Col de Riedmatten - Col de Torrent - Lac de Moiry - Rhonetal - Saastal - Mattmarksee - Passo Monte Moro (!!!) mit Blick auf die Monterosa-Ostwand 2000m steile Eiswand - Macugnaga - Colle del Turlo - Colle Valdobbia - Colle Bettaforca - Val d'Ayas runter bis Brusson - Colle Joux - St.Vincent - Aosta - zurück über das Valpelline - Fenetre de Durand (super!!!) - Lac de Mauvoisin - Loutrier -Martigny...insgesamt ca. 300 - 350km mit 15 bis 16THm und natürlich im Schnitt mind. 3h pro Tag Bike-Schieben-Tragen, achja etwa 5Pässe über 2800m...tolle Tour, was???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHT (30. Dezember 2002)

...noch 'nen Vorschlag für alle Kamekaze-Alpencrosser à la Achim Zahn:
Zermatt (ca. 1600m) - 10km über'n Theodulgletscher - Theodulpass (3317m) - runter über'n Gletscher nach Breuil (ca. 2000m) - Col de Val Cournea (3147m) - Prarayé (ca.2000m) - Col de Collon (3082m) - 10km über'n Arolla-Gletscher - Arolla (2006m) - zurück am Dent Blanche ca. 16-20km über'n Gletscher und Col d'Hérens (3462m) - Zermatt
Aber Vorsicht: Steigeisen & Eispickel & lokalen Gletscher-Bergführer nicht vergessen


----------



## Superfriend (30. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von CHT _
> *...noch 'nen Vorschlag für alle Kamekaze-Alpencrosser à la Achim Zahn:
> Zermatt (ca. 1600m) - 10km über'n Theodulgletscher - Theodulpass (3317m) - runter über'n Gletscher nach Breuil (ca. 2000m) - Col de Val Cournea (3147m) - Prarayé (ca.2000m) - Col de Collon (3082m) - 10km über'n Arolla-Gletscher - Arolla (2006m) - zurück am Dent Blanche ca. 16-20km über'n Gletscher und Col d'Hérens (3462m) - Zermatt
> Aber Vorsicht: Steigeisen & Eispickel & lokalen Gletscher-Bergführer nicht vergessen     *




Warum eigentlich nicht?!

Aber als Wandertour! Jemand außer mir Interesse, das zu Fuß zu machen?


----------



## RedOrbiter (30. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von CHT _
> *...noch 'nen Vorschlag für alle Kamekaze-Alpencrosser à la Achim Zahn:
> Zermatt (ca. 1600m) - 10km über'n Theodulgletscher - Theodulpass (3317m) - runter über'n Gletscher nach Breuil (ca. 2000m) - Col de Val Cournea (3147m) - Prarayé (ca.2000m) - Col de Collon (3082m) - 10km über'n Arolla-Gletscher - Arolla (2006m) - zurück am Dent Blanche ca. 16-20km über'n Gletscher und Col d'Hérens (3462m) - Zermatt
> Aber Vorsicht: Steigeisen & Eispickel & lokalen Gletscher-Bergführer nicht vergessen     *



Hört sich mehr wie die La Patrouille des Glaciers an.  Das ist aber ein Tourenski Wettkampf. Nur etwas für Kallharte Jungs. Überlegt es besser nochmals!!! 

La Patrouille des Glaciers / Deutsche Mannschaft bei La Patrouille de Glacier 

Und die Tipps wie Bergseil, Eispickel, usw. sind ernst zu nehmen.

Cu RedOrbiter


----------



## Jodok (31. Dezember 2002)

thanks Leute,

jetzt werd ich dann doch etwas blass. Und den Gedanken ans Matterhorn hab ich soeben auch wieder verworfen. fahr dann wohl  doch lieber was im Bündnerland oder in den Dolomiten oder so ähnlich.

Na ja, dann gehts halt mit einer Illusion weniger ins neue Jahr, ist ja auch schon was.


   Jules


----------



## CHT (31. Dezember 2002)

...ganz ehrlich: mein erster Tourenvorschlag ist wirklich machbar und eine absolute Challenge...ich persönlich bin ein totaler Fan der Schweizer Alpen, weil im Bike und Mountainbike eher weniger davon steht...wieso keine Alpencross-Rundtour, wie folgt??: Vierwallstätter See - Engelberg - Innertkirchen - Grosse und Kleine Scheidegg - Thuner See - ins Lötschental - über Gemmi-Pass oder Lötschpass ins Rhontal - ins Saastal - über den Passo Monte Moro direkt gegenüber vom Monte Rosa nach Italien - zurück über Domodossola - Valle Antigorio - an den Griesseen und den Griespass - Nufenen - Grimselpass - Innertkirchen - Sustenpass - Vierwallstättersee, etwa 450km mit 13000Hm, oder so...aber glaubt mir, in der Mountainbike Juni 2005 wird Achim Zahn diese Tour oder so ähnlich vorstellen oder Juli 2007, 2008 ???...Wer hat andere tolle Vorschläge für Schweizer Alpencross???


----------



## Dusteater (31. Dezember 2002)

Die Cristalp führt auch durch Teile der Schweizer Alpen und teilweise auch mit Blick auf das Matterhon! 
Sehr beeindruckend! Ansonsten schon recht heftig. 130km und 4600hm.


----------



## Powderhound (3. Januar 2003)

"fan der schweizer alpen" das hör ich ich gern... noch so einer ) 

Habe einiges der angesprochenen Punkte befahren.. ist wirklich klasse, wie eigentlich alle Alpenx durch/in der Schweiz

werd mal in den nä. Tagen eine Liste hier reinstellen, für alle Schweiz Fans und wenn du Interesse hast kann ich dir die Tourenbeschriebungen mailen bzw. schicken (ist teilw. für ne mail zu gross)


ansonsten wende dich an redorbeiter - ER kennt sich aus!!!

ansonsten biky new year

powderhound


----------



## CHT (3. Januar 2003)

...das hört sich ja prima an...nur her mit den Tourenvorschlägen(!!!)...alternative Alpencross durch die Schweiz...endlich mal etwas Neues zum ewigen Oberstdorf-Riva-BIKE-Festival-Transalp-Challenge-Einerlei-Gülp...


----------



## Powderhound (3. Januar 2003)

hey, genau meine Rede seit Jahren!!!!!!!!!
lass mir halt a bissi Zeit
hetz doch nich so
sind hier doch nicht auf einem Marathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jodok (3. Januar 2003)

Bin ja selber auch öfters mal in CH mit dem Bike unterwegs, na ja, wohne auch nur 500 METER ! von der CH/LI Grenze entfernt. 

Rund ums Bündnerland ist also auch ein potentielles Thema für 2003. Oder ich konzentrier mich mal auf die Gegend um Lenzerheide....ach das mache ich sowieso auf jeden Fall.

Ciao


----------



## kurt1 (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ist schon jemand von San Giacomo (St. Jakob) auf den Col Nord des
Cimes Blanches (2982m) und von dort über den Lago 
Cimes Blanches auf den Theodul Pass hoch.
Ich wollte die Zermatt Runde Faheren: Moro, Turlo,... und dann am Ende über den Theodul.

CU Kurt


----------



## britta-ox (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo Kurt,

bist du gefahren?
Im Falle dass bitte ich um einen kurzen Bericht bzgl. Fahrbarkeit, Tagesetappen und -leistungen.

Gruß Britta


----------



## mtbfloh (4. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

bin die Tour ueber den Theodulpass kuerzlich gefahren. Beschreibung und Videos findet Ihr hier.

http://www.inf.ethz.ch/personal/michahel/MTB/due_masochisti.htm

Gruesse
   Florian


----------



## Powderhound (4. September 2007)

Mann wo habt ihr denn DEN Thread wieder ausgegraben *staun*..
die haben aber ein verdammt gutes Archiv hier  
und
dann wir man auch noch dran erinnert, dass man was zugesagt hat und es dann vergessssssssen hat *schäm*
also dann will ich es so knappe 5 jahre später nachholen:
IDEEN und VORSCHLÄGE zu AlpenX in der wundervollen Schweiz (alles selbst gefahren):

*1. Vom Walensee an der Genfer See*
Weesen
Pragelpass
Muotatal und Riemenstalden
südlich des Vierwaldstätter Sees entlang (Seelisberg, Twäregg, Bärenfallen und Niederrickenbach)
Alpnacher See entlang und rauf Richtung Horweli und Rossboden bis Langis
Glaubenberg, Sewenegg, Sattelschlucht und Teufimatt nach Sörenberg
Brienzer Rothorn und runter nach Brienz. Am See vorbei und wieder kurz hoch zu den Giessbachfällen/ Grandhotel Giessbach (GEIL da bei nem AX zu übernachten  )
Interlaken, Frutigen, Adelboden bis zum Hahnenmoospass
Lenk und über Trüttlisbergpass nach Lauenen und über Gstaad nach Chateau dOex
Lac de Hongrin, Col de Jaman und nach Montreux


----------



## Powderhound (4. September 2007)

so, jetzt
2. Vom Sihlsee an de Lagio Maggiore:
Euthal/Sihlsee  Unteriberg  Windegg  Ibergeregg  Rotenflue  Haggenegg - Lauerz
Lauerz  Rigi Kulm  Rigi Scheidegg  Gersau  Stans/Oberdorf
Oberdorf  Dallenwil  Ächerli  Melchtal  Stöckalp  Melchsee/Frutt
Frutt/Melchsee  Engstlenalp  Gental  Sustenpass  Meiental - Wassen
Wassen  Göschenen  Andermatt  Gotthardpass  Fontana - Villa
Villa - Passo del Naret - Fusio - Ponte Brolla  Locarno/Lago Maggiore

und gleich

3. DIE GRAUBÜNDENER RUNDE
Klosters  Weißfluhjoch  Arosa  Churer Joch  Lenzerheide/Valbella  Obermutten  Via Mala  Forcellina-Paß  Septimerpaß  Malojapaß  St.Moritz  Albulapaß  Bergün  Sertig-Paß  Davos - Klosters

dann

4. EIGER-MÖNCH-JUNGFRAU Umrundung:
Brienz - Meiringen - Rosenlaui - Große Scheidegg - Grindelwald
Grindelwald - Kleine Scheidegg - Jungfraujoch (per Zahnradbahn) - Wengen-Lauterbrunnen - Neuhaus - Spiez (per Schiff) - Spiez - Oey
Oey - Diemtigen - Horboden - Flüeschwand 
- Zweisimmen - Gstaad - Gsteig
Gsteig - Sanetschpaß - Sion - Brig(per Bahn) Mörel- Riederalp
Riederalp - Riederfurka - Marielen Hütte - Fiesch - Niederwald - Ulrichen
Ulrichen - Oberwald - Grimselpass - Innertkirchen - Brienz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Powderhound (4. September 2007)

dann wär da noch
*5. Giro dei Lagi (Tessin&Lombardei)*
Ascona  San Michele  Ronco Porano  Termine  Bordei  Pelagnedra  Mulesco  Cursolo  per Schiff nach Maccagno
Maccagno  Colmegna  Dumenza  Due Cossani  Rif. Campiglio  Forcola  Miglieglia  Novaggio  Curio  Pura  Ponte Tresa  Lavena  Porto Ceresio  Brusino Arsizio  Serpiano - Meride
Meride  Mendrisio - Staz. Bella Vista - Mt. Generoso - A. d. Orimento  Casasco  Veglio  Oviasci o- Aregno - per Schiff ca. 12km nach Cernobbio
Cernobbio - Como - Brunate - M. Palazone - Bellagio
Tremenico- Monte Legnoncino- Sommafiume- Colico- Sorico- Gravedona
Gravedona- Dongo- Rif. Mottafoiada- Rif. S. Jorio
Rif. S. Jorio - Rif. Sommafiume - Cavargna- Pso. Di S. Lucio  Bogno - Lugano

oder auch
6. *Dreiländertour (CH-AUT-ITA)*
Ischgl  Heidelberg Hütte  Fimberpass - Scouls
Scouls - Val Uina  Schlingpaß  Sesvenna Hütte  Schleis - Münster
Münster - Val MOra - Passo di Fraele - Valle Alpisella - Livigno
Livigno  Forcola di Livigno  Sfazu  Passo di Val Viola - Arnoga
Arnoga  Lago Cancano Valle di Forcola  Pso Umbrail - Stilfserjoch
Stilfserjoch  Trafoi  Schleis  St. Valentin  Reschenpaß - Nauders
Nauders  Altenmünster Samnaun  Zeblasjoch - Ischgl

und aus diesem Jahr
7*. AX SÜD-NORD Vom Lago Maggiore an den Walensee*
Domodossola - Formazzatal - Tosafälle - Pso. San Giacomo - Airolo - Ritom - Pso. Uomo - Lukmanierpass - Disentis - Senda Surselva - Flims - Künkelspass - Tamina Schlucht (Vorsicht absolutes Bikeverbot) - Wangs - Flimser Berge - Weesen

und Start am Freitag:
8. Ronde du Valais (und hoffentlich mit Matterhornblick)
Brig - Bellalp - Chastler - Finnu - Lötschental - Faldumalp - Rinderhütte - Leukerbad - Gemmipass - Kandersteg - Lötschental - leuk - Sion - Val d'Anniviers - Grimentz - St. Luc - Hotel Weisshorn - Chandolin - Le Couquelle - Agarn - Oberems - Turtmanntal - Blüomatt - Eischollalp - Brandalp - Moosalp - Embd - Stalden - Gspon - Gibidumpass - Brig


   

Die Schweiz hat 1000 Möglichkeiten für nen AX
und es muss wirklich nicht immer Riva der Zielpunkt sein. Bei uns seit 1993 genau 2 mal  

aber ums Matterhorn rum  na ja, wem's gefällt... DAS tu ich mir lieber mit Ski unter den Füßen an  

cu &


----------



## Carsten (4. September 2007)

wir waren auch "rund" ums Matterhorn unterwegs. Etwas größere Runde Bericht  auf meiner HP und ab Frühjahr 2008 als DVD











@powderhound: geniale Touren! Respekt! Du wärst auch ein Top Mitarbeiter für die IBC Passdatenbank!


----------



## RedOrbiter (4. September 2007)

da wurde wirklich ein uralter Thread ausgegraben.  

Trotzdem Aktuell:
War am Sonntag auf der Hörnlihütte oben (im roten Kreis)
Genial. 
Wetter super. 
Und die Abfahrt ein echtes Sahnestück. Trails ohne Ende.




cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Powderhound (5. September 2007)

@ Carsten:
Danke für die Blumen  
Hab den Therad schon gelesen und befaß mich im Herbst mal damit...
hab nur keinerlei GPS daten - bin noch ein Dinokartensauerier   
und
versuch doch mal Redorbiter dafür zu gewinnen: kennt sich EINER in der Schweiz besser aus?!?!

@redorbiter:
wie stehts denn mit dem WE??!! Wir fahren am Freitag nachmittag auf die Belalp...
was würdest du davon halten dein Matterhornbild ohne roten Kreis als Titelblatt für den IBC Kalender zur Verfügung zu stellen?! genau wie 

@Carsten: dein Bild unterm Matterhorn!!

sind absolut geniale Bilder
Gruss
Andreas


----------



## britta-ox (5. September 2007)

mtbfloh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin die Tour ueber den Theodulpass kuerzlich gefahren. Beschreibung und Videos findet Ihr hier.
> 
> ...


Hallo Florian,

Danke für die Beschreibung. Das sind ja geniale Angaben - sogar Schiebe/Tragestreckenangaben bergauf und bergab  .
Langsam rückt der Plan wieder in realistische Dimensionen...

@Andreas: kannst du bzgl. deiner Touren 3 und 4 auch Angaben zu KM u.Hm und zu dem Schwierigkeitsgrad der Etappen machen?

@Carsten und Red Orbiter: superschöne Bilder !!!

Gruß Britta


----------



## Powderhound (5. September 2007)

Hallo Britta,
schick dir unsere damaligen Tour-Books als pdf
da ist alles beschrieben...

wunder dich nicht, das sind ehemalige word Dateien zum Ausdrucken und Einkleben von Fotos (glanzend oder seidenmatt weiss ich nich mehr)    
ja ja so was hats mal gegeben...


----------



## Powderhound (5. September 2007)

ähmmmmmm    

da seh ich nirgend wo was um eine Datei dranhängen zu können...

 

Vorschlag:
schick mir ne email auf [email protected]
und ich schreib dir mit den pdfs zurück  

warum einfach, wenn auch umständlich geht


----------



## RedOrbiter (6. September 2007)

Powderhound schrieb:


> @redorbiter:
> wie stehts denn mit dem WE??!! Wir fahren am Freitag nachmittag auf die Belalp...
> 
> Gruss
> Andreas


offtipic...
@powderhound
Wegen WE: Werde mich heute abend nochmal bei Dir melden. 
Ich glaube es könnte fürs WE klappen. 
Kannst du mir noch dein geplantes Program fürs WE durchgeben. Seid Ihr beide Tage am gleichen Ort einquartiert? 

cu RedOrbiter www.Trail.ch


----------



## Matte_matz (23. April 2008)

Ich will mit einem Kollegn dieses Jahr die Monte Rosa umrunden. Geplante Tour ist vom Mattmarksee über Monte Moro, Colle del Turlo, Alagnia, Col d'Olen, Gressoney, St.Jaques, Theodulpass, Zermatt.
Wir suchen noch nach folgenden Infos:
- Abfahrt vom Monte Moro, wieviel muss durch den Felsen getragen werden? Bergab, wohlgemerkt, berghoch ist eh' alles zu tragen.
- Col d'Olen, Weg besser vom Rifugio Pastore oder ab Alagnia direkt nehemn?
- Alternativen zur Bettaforka
- Colle inferiore Cime Bianche: Wegbeschaffenheit von St.Jaques aus?
Wer kann helfen?


----------



## Carsten (23. April 2008)

Ist bei Achim Zahn beschrieben. Schaut alles sehr sehr FRAX-mäßig aus. Ich habe mir das mal auf den Karten angesehen, soweit vorhanden, und die Pässe    in die Passdatenbank (gpx File) rein gesetzt. 
Scheint ne harte Tour zu sein, die mir sicher sehr gefallen würde. Man kann sicher auch noch einiges dran optimieren. Spontan ist mir aufgefallen, dass man ggf von Süden her (unterhalb der Eisgrenze) zum Theodul hoch kommt und sich somit ne riesen Schleife spart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matte_matz (23. April 2008)

Carsten,
Dein letztjähriger Bericht und auch SeracJoe's Route alta gta haben uns bislang als Infoquelle gedient. Das Fenetre di Cignana steht mit dem Umweg über Torgnon auch zur Diskussion. Nach Karte scheint der Colle inferiore Cime Bianche nach Norden kaum fahrbar, bergab bis zum Lago Goillet gibt es scheinbar nur breite Schotterpisten, also uninteressant. Da hört sich die Abfahrt vom Fenetre di Cignana besser an. Ich bin in 2001 mal vom Col de Valcournera (tragend) gekommen und habe das Fenetre leider ausgelassen. Wir sind damals direkt nach Valtournenche auf einem alten Walserweg (Skala 4-5, für uns damals unfahrbar). Als Zubringer haben wir jetzt den Col Portola mit dem Monte Zerbion im Visier und suchen jetzt noch eine Alternative zur Bettaforka (trostlose steile Skipiste) weiter südlich.
Deine Passdatenbank kann ich leider noch nicht anwenden, muss mich damit erstmal beschäftigen. Thema ist aber sehr interessant!
Gruss
Matte_matz


----------



## Carsten (23. April 2008)

übrigens gibts ab Freitag unseren Film, da ist die geniale Abfahrt vom Fenetre di Cignana schön zu sehen...ein echtes Highlight.

Ich befürchte die o.g. Tour hat außer dem Achim Zahn noch kleiner gewagt. Evtl. hilft das Schweiz Forum weiter, da gibts einige Locals aus der Gegend


----------



## kurt1 (8. Juni 2008)

Matte_matz schrieb:


> I
> - Abfahrt vom Monte Moro, wieviel muss durch den Felsen getragen werden? Bergab, wohlgemerkt, berghoch ist eh' alles zu tragen.
> - Col d'Olen, Weg besser vom Rifugio Pastore oder ab Alagnia direkt nehemn?
> - Alternativen zur Bettaforka
> - Colle inferiore Cime Bianche: Wegbeschaffenheit von St.Jaques aus?



Hi Matte,
die tour hört sich gut an. Die würde mich auch interessieren.
Wieviele Tage hast Du eingeplant? 
Und wann denkst Du dass der Schnee weg ist für die Tour? 


CU Kurt


----------



## Matte_matz (9. Juni 2008)

Hi Curt!
Wir planen 4 Tage Ende Juli ein. Für diese Tour ist der Schnee nie ganz weg (Theodulgletscher), bislang jedenfalls. Wir wollen die Gletscherüberquerung auf alle Fälle am Morgen machen.
Für den Monte Moro fehlt uns leider die Alternative. Vom Mattmarksee muss man fast komplett tragen. Die Abfahrt ist laut http://www.lafiocavenmola.it/modules/news/article.php?storyid=885 nicht möglich (ciclabilita zero). Derjenige war anschliessend noch auf dem Breithorn à la Stöckli und Frischknecht in 2007. Andere Italiener berichten das Gleiche. Uns bleibt wohl am ersten Tag nur zweimal tragen (Moro und Türli), eine Abfahrt in der Gondel und eine auf Maultierweg nach Alagna.
Gruss
Matthias


----------



## kawan (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen wie die Länge der Schiebe-/Trage-/Fahrtstrecke zum Theodulpass
von Zermatt aus ist.

Möchte, wenn das Wetter passt, in zwei Wochen rüber.


MfG Ralf


----------



## Carsten (7. Juli 2008)

Ab Trockener Steg ists Eis. Da fährst Du vermutlich nix mehr, außer es ist richtig schön hart gefroren. Daher früh morgends aufs Eis gehen. Da es präparierte Piste mit wenig Steigung ist kann man denn vermutlich komplett hoch kurbeln, sonst wirds halt ein übles Geschleppe durch den Schneematsch.







Bis dahin breite Skipisten, davon dürfte vieles fahrbar sein.
Ist halt in der Richtung N-S wenig sinnvoll, da keine Trailabfahrt im Süden, nur Mondlandschaft mit Skipisten :-(


----------



## kawan (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo Carsten,

danke für die Info. N/S Richtung ist leider vorgegeben da wir weiter zur Riviera wollen 

MFG Ralf


----------



## kurt1 (11. November 2008)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Hallo Kurt,
> 
> bist du gefahren?
> Im Falle dass bitte ich um einen kurzen Bericht bzgl. Fahrbarkeit, Tagesetappen und -leistungen.
> ...



Hi Britta,

ich bin erst dieses Jahr die 3 TagesTour gefahren:

1. Tag: Verbania (Lago Maggiore),  TurloPass (ab Borca schieben ca 1200hm), Hütte Pastore CAI (ca 2500hm)
2. Tag: Alencolla (mit Lift),Bättforka (Lift), Col Sud Cimes Blanches 
(ca 1200 hm schieben oder mehr tragen sehr steil, aber sehr schöne unberührte Landschaft), Lago Cimes Blanches (kontrast Program ab Cimes Blanches Pass, Mondlandschaft, der ganze Berg ist umgebaut zur Skipiste, es stehen sehr viele Planierraupen rum bis ca 3000 m Höhe) Thedul Hütte
3. Tag: Schwarzsee Trail (super), Zermatt, Visp, Leuk, Leukerbad, Gemin Pass (Lift), Daubensee (super Landschaft mit interessanter Abfahrt nach Kandersteg, Thun

Alles in allem: Sehr viel schieben und tragen, aber super Landschaft. Trotz August hat es auf dem Theodul und Turlo Pass ein wenig geschneit. Sonst super Wetter.

Sag mir ob Du gefahren bist.

CU Kurt


----------



## Jan 221ti (26. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

kennt jmd. den Col de Nana (2775m) von St.Jaques aus ins Valtourenche? Ist in Achim Zahns Buch "Mountainbike Trails" kurz beschrieben, allerdings keinerlei Angaben zu Wegbeschaffenheit und Erlebniswerte.
Über Infos wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar.

Gruß    Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (1. Januar 2009)

kurt1 schrieb:


> Hi Britta,
> 
> ich bin erst dieses Jahr die 3 TagesTour gefahren:
> 
> ...


Hi Kurt,

ne, bin noch nicht gefahren, habs aber noch im Kopf.

Mal schauen, wie es dieses Jahr hinkommt. Ich starte nur, wenn auch ein stabiles Hoch da ist.

Welche Abschnitte waren denn nur Tragen möglich und gibts da Alternativen um die zu umgehen? Zu Schieben bin ich auch ein paar Stunden zu bereit, aber beim Tragen verlassen mich bals die Kräfte.

Gruß Britta


----------



## kurt1 (7. Januar 2009)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Welche Abschnitte waren denn nur Tragen möglich und gibts da Alternativen um die zu umgehen?



Hi Britta,

also den Moro habe ich nicht gemacht, muss man aber ca. 500hm hoch schieben und runter am besten mit der Bahn (da nicht fahrbar).
Turlo: ich musste fast alles schieben (ca 1200 hm) wenig tragen. Runter fast alles fahrbar. Ein wenig oberhalb von der Hütte Pastore CAI muss man links vom Bach bleiben, sonst ist tragen angesagt (habe ich leider gemacht) 

Die nächsten beiden Pässe (Alencolla, Bättforka) habe ich mit dem Lift gemacht, sehen aber so aus, dass man die gut hoch fahren kann. Runter kein Problem.

Den Cimes Blanches Pass ist komplet schieben und tragen vom schlimmsten. Ich bin während der Tour mal 100 hm wieder runter gegangen und habe einen anderen Weg gesucht, weil es einfach zu steil wurde und ich nicht glaubte, dass ich auf dem richtigen Weg war. Nach dem ich einen Bergführer getroffen hatte wurde aber der Weg betädigt. Er sagte auch, dass der Col de Nana als alternative viel besser ist zum Biken. Von Cervinia muss man dann aber mehr Höhenmeter zum Theodul Pass machen. 

Theodul Pass: nur die letzten 300 hm sind zu schieben (steil und ich hatte aufgrund der Höhe nicht mehr so viel Power in den Beinen). Wenn man sich Zeit nimmt kein Problem.

Also meine Empfehlung: Turlo da muss man einfach durch, das Panorama und Abfahrt entschädigen.
Cima Bianches: macht nur Sinn wenn man Zeit sparen will, ansonsten Col Nana.
Gruß Kurt


----------



## britta-ox (7. Januar 2009)

Super Info

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Carsten (7. Januar 2009)

fragt sich ob die Tour überhaupt Sinn macht, wenn man  nicht (bzw. keiner?) mal runter fahren kann


----------



## britta-ox (7. Januar 2009)

Carsten schrieb:


> fragt sich ob die Tour überhaupt Sinn macht, wenn man nicht (bzw. keiner?) mal runter fahren kann


Wieso?



> Turlo: ich musste fast alles schieben (ca 1200 hm) wenig tragen. *Runter fast alles fahrbar.* Ein wenig oberhalb von der Hütte Pastore CAI muss man links vom Bach bleiben, sonst ist tragen angesagt (habe ich leider gemacht)
> 
> Die nächsten beiden Pässe (Alencolla, Bättforka) habe ich mit dem Lift gemacht, sehen aber so aus, *dass man die gut hoch fahren kann. Runter kein Problem.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Long Pete (8. Januar 2009)

Sind Turlo+Monte Moro richtung sud-nord mehr fahrbar/weniger schieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurt1 (8. Januar 2009)

Long Pete schrieb:


> Sind Turlo+Monte Moro richtung sud-nord mehr fahrbar/weniger schieben?


Bei  Monte Moro habe ich keine Ahnung. Ich denke mit der Bahn macht es mehr Sinn von Süd nach Nord. Wobei wenn man die ganze Monte Rosa Runde fährt, die Theodul Abfahrt besser Richtung Zermatt macht.

Beim Turlo musste ich trotz alter Militär Starße (http://www.tour-monte-rosa.ch/pages/de/etappe5.html) fast alles hoch schieben, da ich mit Gepäck unterwegs war.
Ich denke dass vom Süden her es ählich ist. Wenn man SUPER fit ist kann man vielleicht einiges fahren. Mit Gepäck und vielen Höhenmeter in den Beinen, werden wohl die meisten ab 1600m Höhe alles schieben (vom Norden ab ca 1450m Höhe).

Viel Spaß Kurt


----------



## kurt1 (8. Januar 2009)

Carsten schrieb:


> fragt sich ob die Tour überhaupt Sinn macht, wenn man  nicht (bzw. keiner?) mal runter fahren kann



ich gebe erlich zu, bei der Tour bin ich wenige Meter hoch gefahren (entweder schieben oder Lift). An Abfahrten ist der Turlo Pass und der Theodul Richtung Zermatt interessant. Die anderen sind breite Schotterpisten. Highlight der Tour ist natürlich der Theodul Pass, den sollte man zumindest einmal gesehen haben (einmal reicht auch) und viele weiter Pässe die fast 3000 meter hoch sind. 

Wer eine Tour mit flow fahren will und sich nicht die Berge hoch quälen will, sollte etwas anderes wählen.

CU Kurt


----------



## gebirgsradler (21. Juli 2011)

Sind die Runde ums Matterhorn letzte Woche gefahren.

Kleines Video der Runde:

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/26682179"]http://www.vimeo.com/26682179[/ame]


----------



## beetle (21. Juli 2011)

Sehr cooles Video und tolle Landschaft. Muss ich mal bei Gelegenheit nachmachen.


----------



## Carsten (22. Juli 2011)

sehr schön, da fahr ich demnächst auch wieder hin


----------



## derwolf1509 (22. Juli 2011)

gebirgsradler schrieb:


> Sind die Runde ums Matterhorn letzte Woche gefahren.
> 
> Kleines Video der Runde:



Hast du für die Tour evtl. GPX Daten? 

Gruß Wolfgang


----------

